# what do you think?



## jayslavicek (Apr 20, 2018)

my job  what do you think?


----------



## st19646 (Apr 20, 2018)

I like it. It reminds me of Les Demoiselles d'Avignon by Picasso, the cubist features and mask like faces are really what brings that out. It almost looks like these two pieces are the same except that one is more abstract than the other, I like this it puts more depth into them. Using colors like red and pink brings out the sensuality of the women, this is very stylistically pleasing. I am wondering if these pieces go together or if they are separate items.


----------



## theartproject (May 5, 2018)

Awesome! I think I like them better than any Picasso. composition is nice and the colors are vivid. There's a lot going on.


----------



## jayslavicek (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you. Can not sell in the Czech Republic.


----------

